# doodlepets in Kent and Sylml in Lincoln



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

My chocolate boy came from a fantastic hobby breeder in Kent who has a litter due soon. after having a very bad experience and losing a lot of money on our first puppy my advice would be ask lots of questions and follow your instinct. you should also be able to visit lots and see all their dogs.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi
Yes I have a lovely dog from Sylml. She's 2 today! We went and saw her at 9 weeks old and came home with her straight away. I was after a healthy dog with excellent temperament. She fits the bill for both brilliantly.

There is always a risk with any dog, no matter how many health checks they have had. There is no guarantee, but I think if you speak to Sylml she will alleviate any concerns you have.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

All 4of my girls are from sylml. 6y 4y & 2y old. No problems as of yet. I never had the chance to meet Sylvia I was ment to when getting delta but my little brother was ill on the day we were going down so I stayed at home with him while my mum and stepdad made the trip down. 


But my mum has always been impressed with her and still sends photos of our girls to her on their birthdays or at Christmas. 


Hip problems without being hereditary.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

There are a number of Doodlepets cockapoos near me in Kent, including my friend, who got given hers from someone who changed their mind after having him 1 week. He's really gorgeous! The only thing I strongly disagree with is that I am still on their email list from when we were orignally looking and I received an email today stating that pups are £950 but cream ones will be £1250 due to the high demand for them. I just don't believe in this and feel they should be the same price whatever the gender or colour. This makes me feel like the breeder is just capitalising on the fact that more people are asking for cream and are taking advantage of it. x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

My max now 8 months old was from sylml and I can't sing praises enough! My husband is the one that wants another one in fact!

We would definitely go back to her because we've had such a great experience do far. I wouldnt be put off by the one off hip issue. 

Happy searching! 

Sam x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi there 
It's my lovely Treacle who has Hip Dysplasia and we were just unlucky!
I think that Sylvia has a good set up at SYLMLs and Treacle has many amazing attributes - very obedient eager to please and loyal ! 
The only slight disappointment is that Sylvia never followed up or enquired about Treacles condition after our initial discovery & her initial response! However in the grand scheme of things she is very busy with horses as well as puppies!
I would happily purchase another puppy from her as Treacle is one in a million - hope that helps x


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,

We bought our gorgeous poo Monty from Syml and he is absolutely perfect. The puppy pack was also very informative, he still adores his pink blanket (she ran out of blue ones haha) and bear that came with him  We have had no problems with him, he has such an amazing temperament and is extremely well behaved. He was 2 on xmas day and we are thinking about getting a second one from her if she decides to breed american toys again. 

He was part of a litter of 4 american toys born on xmas day, i would love it if any of his brothers or sisters are on here :-D

Good luck!!! x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Nadine have you seen the pups on Sylmls website at the moment they reminded of me of the beautiful Treacle, could be siblings, I'm not sure xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Casey11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We bought our gorgeous poo Monty from Syml and he is absolutely perfect. The puppy pack was also very informative, he still adores his pink blanket (she ran out of blue ones haha) and bear that came with him  We have had no problems with him, he has such an amazing temperament and is extremely well behaved. He was 2 on xmas day and we are thinking about getting a second one from her if she decides to breed american toys again.
> 
> ...


Monty is an absolute honey ... Such a sweet face 

I too love the Americans and would love another one .... One day 

xxx


----------



## Casey11 (Dec 16, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Monty is an absolute honey ... Such a sweet face
> 
> I too love the Americans and would love another one .... One day
> 
> xxx


Thank you  I would LOVE another one but my parents look after him when we are at work so would mean double trouble for them also  Although I think they would love it 

You have an American? How old? 

x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Casey11 said:


> Thank you  I would LOVE another one but my parents look after him when we are at work so would mean double trouble for them also  Although I think they would love it
> 
> You have an American? How old?
> 
> x


Aaahhh... You have the EXACT same predicament as me, My parents have Molly when i'm working ... I too think they'd love it  

Molly will be one next month 

xxx


----------

